# Brown Pus from Skin?!



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All,

Amber has these bumps on her skin. I haven't worried about it, the vet never seemed to mention them. I thought they were just normal doggy skin. 

But this one today, behind her shoulder...I lightly scratched it, to see if it was a scab or something (cuz sometimes she bites and itch and it scabs over, no biggie). And it OOZED brown pus! Aw man...I was scared and grossed out.

So my boyfriend and I held her down and squeezed it and a LOT of pus came out, and it was dark brown. She squirmed, but didn't seem in pain. We got all the pus out and cleaned the spot with rubbing alcohol.

Is this just a doggy pimple? Or should I worry?

I already called the vet and left a voice mail.

Thanks.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a sebaceous cyst. Penny had one burst not too long ago. It continued to ooze for a couple of weeks and finally healed up. The are harmless. 

Sebaceous Cysts in Dogs - VetInfo
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/sebaceous-cysts-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear had one. In her case it never fully went away. About every 5-6 months it would rupture. The plan was if she ever needed to be knocked out for a dental or something, they would have removed it.
Not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We're only a couple of months out from Penny's bursting so it may come back too. It was right on her spine...I'm sure she ruptured it by rolling. She has one on her shoulder but that one is not changing.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh thank you so much, guys!


----------

